# What fixed Gearing do you use ?



## BADGER.BRAD (16 Aug 2008)

Hello All 

Just wondered what sort of gear ratios people are using on there Fixies (gear inches) using Sheldon Browns Calc http://sheldonbrown.com/gears/ Mine works out at 66 gear inches (27 inch wheels,44/18 teeth). I live very nearly on the highest spot in the Midlands ( every where I go is either up or down) This seems the best compromise between spinning too fast down hill or being too high geared for up hill and also being able to use the pedles for braking down hill.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3253/2767751275_972ac69639.jpg?v=0




Badger Dudley West Midlands.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (16 Aug 2008)

I commuted on a fixie when I lived in Wolverhampton. (I've still got it, but it's in many pieces in my shed.) I used a pretty high gear, 49x16 if I remember right, which works out at, what, around 82". My commute didn't have many hills on it.


----------



## zimzum42 (16 Aug 2008)

49x16

Pretty flat here!


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Aug 2008)

In London and Surrey hills, 42x15 on 27" wheels (73" approx), though have hauled it over Ditchling Beacon with a fully loaded saddle-bag several times.

I ended-up using this ratio because on my geared bike I found I ended-up riding that combination about 95% of the time.... and we only had 10 speed back then!


----------



## Joe24 (16 Aug 2008)

With the hills around Nottingham, i run 65Gi. Its a 46(might be 48, i cant remember) 19. Spin on the downhill alot sometimes, but on the uphill i have had to gring my way up to the top.


----------



## peejay78 (16 Aug 2008)

on the holdsworth i run 79". it's too big. 





the raleigh is a much easier 73 inches, it's a run around to replace the bob jackson i had stolen.


----------



## Zoiders (17 Aug 2008)

43x15 giving 75.6 

A bit too tall for some climbs around here and way too spinny for the corresponding descent but if you pick your routes it works out just dandy


----------



## yello (17 Aug 2008)

48x20... about 63". I have an 18 tooth cog but that's a little too much like hard work around here.


----------



## dudi (17 Aug 2008)

I run 48x16 on 700c wheels. calculated that at 78.8"

it's reasonably flat here, but on my commute there are 2 short (ish) sharp hills to deal with. I'm aiming to get that 16 off and put on a 15 soon. that should give me a bit more on the top end, at the moment i top out at about 32-35mph for any real period of riding. though for short blasts I can go pretty well...


----------



## rustychisel (18 Aug 2008)

40 x 15

42 x 16

52 x 20

all about the same 70" summthink.


----------



## ASC1951 (18 Aug 2008)

45 x 18 x 700c. It's hilly round Leeds.


----------



## JoeT (18 Aug 2008)

48x19 (~67 inches) in a moderately hilly area (South Downs). I may well drop back to 63" once the autumn bad weather arrives (if it hasn't already).


----------



## MessenJah (18 Aug 2008)

53 x 12


----------



## rustychisel (18 Aug 2008)

MessenJah said:


> 53 x 12




on the road? I say bullshirt.


----------



## RedBike (18 Aug 2008)

I think I used to ride what was called 'evens'.
20mph at 100rpm. I can't remember what the ratio was (and i'm too lazy to work it out). I've got a feeling that it was lower than all the ones posted up here. 

It was still murder on the hills (up and down), which is why I sold it.


----------



## domtyler (18 Aug 2008)

48*17=74.2


----------



## Landslide (18 Aug 2008)

68.3"
When living in Sheffield, pretty much every route involves a hill at some point.


----------



## Joe24 (18 Aug 2008)

rustychisel said:


> on the road? I say bullshirt.



Unless he runs a folder with 16" wheels
MessenJah, are you actually a messenger?


----------



## Andy Pandy (18 Aug 2008)

48*17. Hills(?) are all short and steep round here, so you can just grind up them.


----------



## Greenbank (18 Aug 2008)

RedBike said:


> I think I used to ride what was called 'evens'.
> 20mph at 100rpm. I can't remember what the ratio was (and i'm too lazy to work it out). I've got a feeling that it was lower than all the ones posted up here.
> 
> It was still murder on the hills (up and down), which is why I sold it.



20mph at 100rpm would be a 67.2" gear (so 46x18 on 700c x 23mm tyres).

I use 46x17 on 700c x 25mm which is 71.4". I use this same gear for flat commuting in London, going round Richmond Park, inducing leg pain in the Surrey Hills and lots of Audaxes including The Dean 300 and Severn Across 400.

http://www.greenbank.org/bikes/tempo/tempo6.jpg

For an upcoming flat 300km Audax (London to Thorne) I might gear up to 75" (or even 79") as it gets mighty flat after Gamlingay.


----------



## MessenJah (18 Aug 2008)

Joe24 said:


> Unless he runs a folder with 16" wheels
> MessenJah, are you actually a messenger?


I am indeed a messenger. I run 48 x 18 on the road.


----------



## Origamist (18 Aug 2008)

MessenJah said:


> 53 x 12



I ran 53/13 on my 20" fixed folder....

On my 700c bikes I run any of the following combos: 

42/14
42/15
42/16
42/17

I use the bigger gears for commuting, less out in the sticks.


----------



## Andy Pandy (18 Aug 2008)

Origamist said:


> On my 700c bikes I run any of the following combos:
> 
> 42/14
> 42/15
> ...



I have this picture of you opening up the shed and having a row of identical bikes all except the back sprocket. " Hmm I fancy the 42/16 today"


----------



## Origamist (18 Aug 2008)

Andy Pandy said:


> I have this picture of you opening up the shed and having a row of identical bikes all except the back sprocket. " Hmm I fancy the 42/16 today"



4 fixed bikes would be very nice indeed...but I only have two! Both have double fixed rear hubs - hence the four ratios!


----------



## kyuss (18 Aug 2008)

I'm new to the fixed lark and I'm using 46/17 (about 71-72 inches) around Edinburgh. I'm not having any problems getting up the hills round town and it feels a bit low on the flat so I might stick a 16 on the back and see how I get on with that.


----------



## Will1985 (18 Aug 2008)

Mine changes depending on where I am. 48x18 to fit the medium gear criteria when I do 10TT test runs, 48x17 anywhere with some mild hills, 48x15 or 14 in Norfolk when feeling strong!

I use the Miche carrier system to make things easy.


----------



## dudi (19 Aug 2008)

is the miche thing the cartridge that screws on that you can slot the different sprockets on? then lock-ring in place? how is that? does it feel secure? I've fancied that, but at the moment I just run a standard sprocket. mind you, i reckon if i just bung a 15t on the other side that'd be enough variation.


----------



## Greenbank (19 Aug 2008)

I've used the Miche carrier for 8000km without a problem. Hasn't ever come loose.

I have 46x17 on the bike, but carry an 18T sprocket in case I get tired on an Audax and need a bailout gear.


----------



## GrahamG (19 Aug 2008)

I've just changed from a 64 1/2" to a 68" and will no doubt feel the pain. However, after meeting a few other Brizzle fixed riders I think that my lower gearing goes to show not that I am less manly, just more of a fat bastard 

Power:weight - that's what it's all about.


----------



## Fixedwheelnut (19 Aug 2008)

Different gears on different bikes;
49 x 18 = 71.6" medium gear on my Lambert 




46 x 18 = 67.3" on my Ron Cooper Audax bike




and currently a whopping 47 x 14 = 88" on my Graham Weigh for some TTs and commute/training


----------



## skupp (20 Aug 2008)

I have 46x16 on 700C wheels, not sure what that equates to in inches... Might have to try a higher(?) gear, as on downhills and straights I seem to be pedalling like a banshee...


----------



## Joe24 (20 Aug 2008)

77.625 if i am right?
You think thats bad downhill, dont ride 65


----------



## skupp (20 Aug 2008)

cool, thanks for that, still very new to this sort of thing... So at a guess, 77inches is a good middle of the road gear? 80+ better for straights/downhill, 70 or less better for the steep bits?

BTW, for fellow newbies, to calculate gear inches (Chainring/Sprocket)*26.4
- Thanks to Frustruck on another thread 

Cheers!
Daniel.


----------



## Greenbank (21 Aug 2008)

skupp said:


> I have 46x16 on 700C wheels



It also depends on the size of the tyre you have. The bigger the tyre the further you travel (slightly) for one revolution of the wheel.

46x16 on 700c * 20mm tyres is 75.2"
46x16 on 700c * 38mm tyres is 78.5"

Multiplying chainring/sprocket ratio by 26.4 will give you the gear inch for a 26mm 700c tyre.


----------



## GrahamG (21 Aug 2008)

I really struggled up the Bristol hills in 68" earlier this week, so back to 64 1/2" until I'm less of a fat bastard and my ankle is back to fully fit.


----------



## Mr Phoebus (24 Aug 2008)

Always rode 78" but for the last 7 months I've dropped to 68".
One drawback is that I now sweat like a pig through being more animated.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (24 Aug 2008)

63.5 or 47x20. just about right for the climbs around the ribble valley Yorkshire dales.


----------



## BentMikey (27 Aug 2008)

66" here, 48x19. That's good for at least 38mph down Leaves Green hill, and even my recumbent only manages 46mph or so there, so that's plenty fast enough.

Any clown can brute force a massive gear, spinning is a whole different thing. I'm still trying to get anywhere near FWN, quite some learning to do.


----------



## rootes (28 Aug 2008)

I have ended up with 48x18 as that what the bike came with.... seems ok around woking area.. 70"

top gear on my 2 speed brommie is 72"


----------



## Origamist (28 Aug 2008)

BentMikey said:


> 66" here, 48x19. That's good for at least 38mph down Leaves Green hill, and even my recumbent only manages 46mph or so there, so that's plenty fast enough.
> 
> Any clown can brute force a massive gear, spinning is a whole different thing. I'm still trying to get anywhere near FWN, quite some learning to do.



A seasoned and skilled cyclist can twiddle and push a big gear - the two are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Greenbank (31 Aug 2008)

BentMikey said:


> 66" here, 48x19. That's good for at least 38mph down Leaves Green hill, and even my recumbent only manages 46mph or so there, so that's plenty fast enough.
> 
> Any clown can brute force a massive gear, spinning is a whole different thing. I'm still trying to get anywhere near FWN, quite some learning to do.



I'd say you're almost there. 38mph on 66" is a very respectable 191rpm.


----------



## BentMikey (31 Aug 2008)

AFAIK 185rpm, it's probably not quite 66" given the tyre or something. I wish it was 191!


----------



## MessenJah (6 Sep 2008)

I use this


----------



## Greenbank (8 Sep 2008)

http://www.aukweb.net/pix/picsolo.php?Pic=5


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Sep 2008)

Ermm, 39/18 for 58.5 of your Earth inches. 

It's fine for pootling about York, and I can spin it fast enough to drop a standard Arch, should I choose to (and be prepared for the consequences)!


----------



## dudi (16 Sep 2008)

just gone up to 48/15, which is 84.1 Inches. 
Find it much better, hardly needing to use the brakes at all.

Did my 12m commute this morning, took an average speed of 20.5mph too! is nice, i like.


----------



## cadseen (25 Sep 2008)

Got a pearsons touche using 48-17 all year round


----------



## Nick G (27 Sep 2008)

42 x 16 = 69gi. I often find I'm spinning like a maniac but I have to contend with the Archway Road on the way home and don't feel ready to increase the gi just yet. Maybe in a few months time.


----------



## Amanda P (27 Sep 2008)

46 x 18.

Or 69" if you prefer.


----------



## jim_digriz (30 Sep 2008)

Same here-69".
I'm getting fitter, so a change is in order!


----------



## jimboalee (27 Oct 2008)

Here's the low-down for choosing your fixed gear length.
Weigh your bike and include the full water bottles etc. Mine was 22 lb.
Reciprocate 22 = 0.045.
Multiply 0.045 by 1000 = 45. That’s the 'climbing' gear.

Now imagine your bike has a Sturmey 3 speed. 45 inches should be the No. 1 gear.
No. 2 gear will be 60 inches and No. 3 will be 80 inches.

The 'Fixie' length for a 22 lb bike is midway between 60 and 80, which is 70 inches.
It was a 52 x 20.


----------



## jimboalee (27 Oct 2008)

48 x 18... 72"





Not mine. Some big tall Dude in Oakland circa 2004.


----------



## jimboalee (27 Oct 2008)

52 x 15, 14" wheel = 48"




Some small son type Dude in Solihull.


----------



## ASC1951 (28 Oct 2008)

jimboalee said:


> Not mine. Some big tall Dude in Oakland circa 2004.


I should hope not - strapped pedals and no brakes?


----------



## jimboalee (28 Oct 2008)

Honestly, that was his commute bike. He pulled up and threw his leg over the handlebars, or should I say 'stepped' over the bars. He locked it up with the lock that was already on the metalwork.
He was wearing an A's Baseball jersey and baggy shorts with old style 'shoe plates' - yes, difficult to get off the pedal in a hurry. He looked in his forties, about 6' 6", with enormous quads and a couple of tattoos.

I was so impressed, but didn't have the nerve to say anything. I came back to take a photo of the bike.


----------



## Christopher (28 Oct 2008)

Forty two sixteen

although not at the moment as SKS put the wrong fuggin' bolts in the mudguard packet so I have to go down the LBS for more parts...


----------



## GrahamG (29 Oct 2008)

I've just switched to 68" and seem to be getting on OK on short rides so far but I've not hit multiple hills yet!


----------



## Greenbank (29 Oct 2008)

Down to 67.4" (46x18 on 25mm tyres). Helping to teach the legs to spin more.


----------



## Kirky (31 Oct 2008)

Training and commuting 39x16 = 65.8" Racing 56x15 = 100.8"

Sorted.


----------



## EasyTom (5 Nov 2008)

I'm on 49-18 which is 72" - great on the flat but a bit hard up our Devon hills


----------



## ShannonBall (28 Nov 2008)

After four months of 48:19 (66) I switched to 48:18 (70). I was finding the downhills way too spinny. I've been cured of that, but the uphills are that much more challenging. Flats have way more zip on 70in! This is for my London commute (9 miles each way).


----------



## Blue Manc (6 Jan 2009)

48 x 14 for a flat commute and pootling around cheshire. Don't take it out in the peak district for obvious reasons.


----------



## Mike Rudkin (29 Jan 2009)

Back in the '50's when I lived in N.London I used to ride as near to 72" as I could get (can't rember the details).This suited me well,and meant I was ready for 'Medium Gear' events in the Spring.I seem to remember going up to 89" for flattish 25's later in year.


----------

